# How to find a vacuum leak?



## jpcode (Nov 28, 2004)

I have determined that there is a leak in the vacuum system but I can't tell where. How do I locate it? which hoses could it be?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

jpcode said:


> I have determined that there is a leak in the vacuum system but I can't tell where. How do I locate it? which hoses could it be?


listen for hissing air while the engine is running. also, get a spray bottle of water and start spraying ALL of your vacuum lines. when the rpms drop, you have found the leak. also, physically touch all of the lines with your fingers and check the backside of each line. sometimes they get soft on the outer part of a bend and come apart.


----------

